
Apple doesn't want you weighing things with your iPhone just yet - V-2
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625340/iphone-6s-gravity-app-digital-scales
======
V-2
_" It could be that Apple [...] thinks such an app would be used for weighing
drugs"_

I don't know who comes up with these ideas ;) Let's hope they don't figure out
someone could use an iPhone to call a drug dealer.

